# No More Mortgage (OT/NT)



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulate me Gents! Yesterday I made my last mortgage payment!!







More money for trains!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"More money for trains!!! "

Dwight;

Many congrats. Don't want to dampen your spirits too much, but please do factor in the "Honey-dos" and the cold hard fact that you now have to save up for your property tax payments. Other than that - have fun with your extra train money.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

That is Great!

I paid my mortgage off about 7 years ago.

I set up a savings account where I transfer money each month to keep a fund available to pay my property taxes.; That way when April and October come along it is easy since I already have the money available.

I do the same thing for Christmas, Vet bills (which I have not had any yet), Federal Tax (The past two years I have actually gotten a refund so this account has a nice large balance now), Train (my wife lets me put 200 a month away for trains), and then general savings (I try to put 750 a month into savings).

That way I usually seem to have the cash to pay any unexpected bills that come up.

It is a good feeling to be retired (at least semi-retired)

John


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats on getting rid of Ur mortgage... Paid mine off about 25 years ago, now my taxes 
R more a month, than my mortgage and taxes combined were !!!! Go figure, U can't win....
Paul R...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Already have the property tax and insurance situation handled gents, thanks. One of the few remaining good things about CA is Prop 13 - they can't raise property taxes more than 2% per year or add parcel taxes, etc. unless they get 66% approval of the voters during an election. As I bought in '84, my property taxes are very reasonable.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 23 May 2012 10:34 AM 
Already have the property tax and insurance situation handled gents, thanks. One of the few remaining good things about CA is Prop 13 - they can't raise property taxes more than 2% per year or add parcel taxes, etc. unless they get 66% approval of the voters during an election. As I bought in '84, my property taxes are very reasonable.  

I paid mine off last year. We bought in ~'92 (also in CA subject to Prop 13) and I still pay over $6K in property taxes each year.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It's great feeling to pay off the mortgage. Now it's your -- completely yours. When I was in the Army, I never paid attention to taxes much. Everything withheld, put in the rent, Gov't quarters etc. With our house paid off and in retirement, tax becomes much more visible. No longer wrapped in the payments. Quarterly estimate tax payments. Oh, all the checks you write to the Gov't.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I paid off the mortgage just a couple years before the divorce.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news. Hooo Rayyyyyyyyyy !!!

You have fullfilled the true meaning of mortgage - 



_Word History: _[/b]The great jurist Sir Edward Coke, who lived from 1552 to 1634, has explained why the term mortgage[/i] comes from the Old French words mort,[/i] "dead," and gage,[/i] "pledge." It seemed to him that it had to do with the doubtfulness of whether or not the mortgagor will pay the debt. If the mortgagor does not, then the land pledged to the mortgagee as security for the debt "is taken from him for ever, and so dead to him upon condition, &c. And if he doth pay the money, then the pledge is dead as to the [mortgagee]."[/i] This etymology, as understood by 17th-century attorneys, of the Old French term morgage,[/i] which we adopted, may well be correct. The term has been in English much longer than the 17th century, being first recorded in Middle English with the form morgage[/i] and the figurative sense "pledge" in a work written before 1393.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Dwight, 
I see a new live steamer in your future! 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations Dwight, 
I never had a mortgage on my present place, but I do remember how happy I was tio pay off the previous house. It's a great feeling. enjoy it. And make sure you set aside enough extra for trains to reward yourself.

Bob


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Dwight!!! 

It's great to lose the biggest payment. I bought my place in 1983 and paid it off in 2002, been saving for retirement ever since.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Never had a mortgage as such. Built my place pretty much out of pocket...on the proceeds of running pizza's around in rectangles.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Dwight! What a great feeling that must be and what a relief. Having LESS worries as we age is a good idea. Wish someone had mentioned it to me earlier! 
Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats to you Dwight.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

PHOOEY ON YOU







.

August 1 st I start my 15th year of a 30 year mortgage

I put some on the principal when I can hoping I can end it sooner. 

Congratulations On your accomplishment









JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Dwight.... Now you're ready to think about retiring to Prescott.... We're only an hour from the 7 1/2 inch gauge, 16 miles of track layout at Adobe Mountain .


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Never heard of that one Stan. What's the name of it?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd guess Stan is refering to the Maricopa Live Steamers. 

maricopalivesteamers.com


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian... Maricopa I've heard of.  Didn't realize Stan was that close.


----------

